# Can someone answer this question? (My trainer told me to quit)



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

So get this I have been ubering for like 4 months now and just started to do lyft. Apparently bc of how I handled certain situations (and I can bring in details if need be), now she tells me that maybe I should quit and find something else to do? I'm like what? Who in the world do these trainers have the right to sit there and tell me that I should find something else to do, bc I asked them how to handle a situation and they act like its my fault, when I didn't do anything wrong. The only thing I did wrong was ask them for help. I mean I have a 4.85 rating on Lyft (80 rides) and a 4.73 on uber (and over a 1000 rides), your going to sit there and tell me to quit my only source of income, instead of helping me, your freaking tell me to quit really. I can't believe some of these mentors/trainers, I wanna know how they became trainers in the first place, your suppose to motivate people to do better and help them, not tell them to quit and/or turn on them. I never seen anything like this whatsoever.

Btw I have never ever done the service industry, so what may come natural to some, may be foreign to me, and I am trying to do my best. I would say so far I am doing a fairly decent job, I have learned that you can do everything right and still not please some people.

So can someone explain to me what in the world is going on with these trainers?

Is this normal for a lyft trainer to do this?

I mean I have never been apart of something where, its like they train you then they want to turn on you. I mean what in the world is wrong with these people


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

What question did you ask them?


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> So get this I have been ubering for like 4 months now and just started to do lyft. Apparently bc of how I handled certain situations (and I can bring in details if need be), now she tells me that maybe I should quit and find something else to do? I'm like what? Who in the world do these trainers have the right to sit there and tell me that I should find something else to do, bc I asked them how to handle a situation and they act like its my fault, when I didn't do anything wrong. The only thing I did wrong was ask them for help. I mean I have a 4.85 rating on Lyft (80 rides) and a 4.73 on uber (and over a 1000 rides), your going to sit there and tell me to quit my only source of income, instead of helping me, your freaking tell me to quit really. I can't believe some of these mentors/trainers, I wanna know how they became trainers in the first place, your suppose to motivate people to do better and help them, not tell them to quit and/or turn on them. I never seen anything like this whatsoever.
> 
> Btw I have never ever done the service industry, so what may come natural to some, may be foreign to me, and I am trying to do my best. I would say so far I am doing a fairly decent job, I have learned that you can do everything right and still not please some people.
> 
> ...


You probably have more trips under your belt than your trainer...you want advice? This forum, chauffer forums, and pro drivers. You passed that lyft trainer awhile ago. You need to take all feedback and then step back and look at the big picture.


----------



## [email protected] Noob (Jul 14, 2015)

It could be as simple as he's already gotten the training fee, and now he might as well get rid of some of his competition.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

just drive said:


> What question did you ask them?


Well to start off it is two female trainers and one was mine. It started when I had a Male lyft pax act very inappropriately and I posted it on the community page for local lyft drivers. They then told me that I shouldn't have posted that and it might make other people feel weird, then she proceeded to tell me that maybe you should choose other line of work, then just recently I asked about cancellation fees and how it seemed that I wasn't getting the fees that was due to me. After that I literally was accused of trying to gouge customers and lie about what was really happening. The funny thing is after this I started writing down all of the times and cancellations and it still seem like I still wasn't getting the cancellations that was due to me. I mean I don't know if these two are just this arrogant or are they just like to stuck up on lyft to think they wouldn't do anything wrong. I really don't know, but I couldn't believe that they wanted me to quit after I started to question them about this. Something doesn't sound right and after that I left the community page bc I felt like it offered me no value.

But yeah the main thing was asking a the cancellation fees and what lyft polices were on them. I really couldn't believe their response, I mean with uber, I don't have any issues at all about the cancellation fees, I only noticed this after I had driven for more than 5 minutes and I am not getting the cancellation fees, so how am I gouging anyone if I am only asking for what is due to me? I really would like to no that.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> posted it on the community page for local lyft drivers
> 
> .


that's your problem right there. don't know about your specific community page, but supposedly most/all of the 'official' lyft forums have the reputation of being awful echo chambers of the Lyft kool-aid crowd.

I don't know for a fact as i've never visited one , just passing on a second-hand rumour.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

leroy jenkins said:


> that's your problem right there. don't know about your specific community page, but supposedly most/all of the 'official' lyft forums have the reputation of being awful echo chambers of the Lyft kool-aid crowd.
> 
> I don't know for a fact as i've never visited one , just passing on a second-hand rumour.


I can attest that it is, I don't get it. But it was really bad, imo.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> now she tells me that maybe I should quit and find something else to do?


maybe your trainer is bitter (cuz she got hoodwinked by Lyft's promises and is taking it out on you). the forums are the kool-aid crowd or bitter 'old-timers' or both.

obviously don't know the entire gist of the talk, but doing Uber/Lyft full-time is a tough, tough gig. the rates are low, surge/prime time is disapperaing cuz of tons of drivers. and your income is at the mercy of randomness.

if you're really committed to driving and like it, you're obvious 'exit strategy' is to eventually work your way up to driving UberSUV, either with your own SUV or part of a fleet.

or depending on your city's economy, you might be better off eventually doing something else. but bottom line you gotta have a plan.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

leroy jenkins said:


> maybe your trainer is bitter (cuz she got hoodwinked by Lyft's promises and is taking it out on you). the forums are the kool-aid crowd or bitter 'old-timers' or both.
> 
> obviously don't know the entire gist of the talk, but doing Uber/Lyft full-time is a tough, tough gig. the rates are low, surge/prime time is disapperaing cuz of tons of drivers. and your income is at the mercy of randomness.
> 
> ...


Well I plan on driving til the end of may/June of next year then I'm done. Bc I'm just doing this to get through school. Lol


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

I also want to add that I have told this to other regular drivers, and most of them said the mentors were overreacting and to just tell lyft about it and let them sort it out. Which is what I did. But still what is wrong with these trainers its like they get a little bit of power and it goes to their head.


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Mentors are picked on them having at least a 4.9 rating before doing 100 rides and they get "trained". I've heard some get picked at 40 rides with a 4.9 rating. Its not because they are compassionate or know how to encourage at all. Just based on the rating.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Sebikun20 said:


> Mentors are picked on them having at least a 4.9 rating before doing 100 rides and they get "trained". I've heard some get picked at 40 rides with a 4.9 rating. Its not because they are compassionate or know how to encourage at all. Just based on the rating.


Well that explains alot then. I don't get that at all


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> Well that explains alot then. I don't get that at all


Yeah I've been begging for a mentor position. I've worked many jobs where I trained and I've alway's been told I'm excellent at it and that im very understanding. I know that people are nervous in new jobs and tips help a lot


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Sebikun20 said:


> Yeah I've been begging for a mentor position. I've worked many jobs where I trained and I've Galway's been told I'm excellent ast it and understanding. I know people are nervous and tips help


Yeah some people are obviously better at training than other people. It seems like to me that Lyft just looks at numbers and says well ur numbers are "x" then you can be a trainer but that doesn't mean that person is going to train ur people that you want to be trained in a certain way.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Lol u got me confused first I was like wtf is this guy talking about listening trainers. I was gona say not all of us have the luxury of having a physical trainer At the gym. Then I read more and Finaly understood ur tAlking about lyft mentor. I know sry I'ma dume part time uber driver. Anyway why the Fk would anyone listen mentor just cuz they had a lot of rides and lyft promoted them don't mean they know any better. So I say don't listen to them especially if they telling u to quit. U guys r smart and can make ur smart decisions on ur own


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Martin818 said:


> Lol u got me confused first I was like wtf is this guy talking about listening trainers. I was gona say not all of us have the luxury of having a physical trainer At the gym. Then I read more and Finaly understood ur tAlking about lyft mentor. I know sry I'ma dume part time uber driver. Anyway why the Fk would anyone listen mentor just cuz they had a lot of rides and lyft promoted them don't mean they know any better. So I say don't listen to them especially if they telling u to quit. U guys r smart and can make ur smart decisions on ur own


I totally agree, and how do I know she is going to give me the best advice when she could easily cut my throat hurts if the I tell her something that happen or ask for advice. Tbh it is sincerely about making money, I dont mind helping people out to an extent but I am not going to give. Away my own secrets either. Plus I think they were stealing rides too. I can't prove it but, its on them though.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

First off, if what you do with your life is overly dependent on some third party loser disguising as a Lyft mentor then you need to look inwards for the source of your frustration. 
You probably have more rideshare and better life experiences than that "mentor". In fact your Lyft " mentor" is of no use beyond that first signon ride except if you had a good personal relationship with them and decide on your own to contact them.
Second, an online forum on Facebook is probably the worst way to seek specific advice unless you wanted to be troll bait. Direct any serious concerns directly to Lyft and if you are not happy with canned answers insist on communicating with a supervisor.
These pages are probably your best resource, but even here you would get a ton of "if you hate it, quit" answers. Your life choices should not influenced by online trolls or some dbag mentor.
Its your life, take control.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Luberon said:


> First off, if what you do with your life is overly dependent on some third party loser disguising as a Lyft mentor then you need to look inwards for the source of your frustration.
> You probably have more rideshare and better life experiences than that "mentor". In fact your Lyft " mentor" is of no use beyond that first signon ride except if you had a good personal relationship with them and decide on your own to contact them.
> Second, an online forum on Facebook is probably the worst way to seek specific advice unless you wanted to be troll bait. Direct any serious concerns directly to Lyft and if you are not happy with canned answers insist on communicating with a supervisor.
> These pages are probably your best resource, but even here you would get a ton of "if you hate it, quit" answers. Your life choices should not influenced by online trolls or some dbag mentor.
> Its your life, take control.


Totally agree which is why I unfollowed that page and haven't texted her since, I figure if I can do uber on my own then why do I need a mentor to help me.

I have found this forum to be the most helpful when it comes to certain things, but we must figure what advice to take and aplly it to the proper situation and circumstances. Otherwise it is useless information, and people thay aren't willing to help me out or want to tear me down really are of no use in my life I have got to rise above the crap and be better, than that.


----------

